

Ask YC:  Which Javascript Book? - qhoxie

I have a good understanding of the basics of js and use it everyday on a current project.  I am looking to expand and formalize my knowledge of it so I have been researching books.<p>I have mostly narrowed it down to <i>Javascript: The Definitive Guide</i> and <i>Javascript: The Good Parts</i><p>What are your opinions on these two books or others?
======
coliveira
I read Javascript: The Definitive Guide and found it a very insightful book. I
really recommend it.

For Javascript: The Good Parts, I watched a video of the author on youtube,
and the ideas seem very interesting. I didn't have an opportunity to read the
book, though.

------
mechanical_fish
My advice: Read the good parts version. Then read _The Princess Bride_ so that
you know the joke behind the title _Javascript: The Good Parts_. Then read the
definitive guide.

I have the definitive guide, and I'm told it's really good, and I will state
that it definitively occupies lots of space on my shelf and that I
definitively plan to read it someday. Meanwhile, I've only actually opened it
a handful of times, mostly to look up some API function or other. Crockford,
on the other hand, I have actually read, and he's really good.

